# Lidl Anglezeug: Sonarfischfinder DF48



## XChris (23. April 2005)

Hallo,

jetzts ehe ich, gibt ja nen extra Forum ... sorry wegen des Doppelpostings.

Also hier nochmal richtig:

Macht es Sinn so nen teil für 50 € (Fischfinder DF48 zu kaufen? ich sitz normal aufm Boot und hab 4 - 12 m Süßwasser unter mir. Hab noch nie sowas benutzt .... macht es Sinn?

Chris


----------



## the-kingfishers (23. April 2005)

*AW: Lidl Anglezeug: Sonarfischfinder DF48*

Ich hab im Moment keine wirkliche Vorstellung wie das Ding aussieht.
Vieleicht kannst du es ja mal posten (Foto, oder so )
Interessiert mich nämlich auch ob so ein schnack überhaupt was wert ist!?!?!?
mfg Kingfisher


----------



## angeltreff (23. April 2005)

*AW: Lidl Anglezeug: Sonarfischfinder DF48*

Bitte - keinen 2. Beitrag schreiben sondern einen Moderator informieren, damit er den Beitrag verschiebt.

Und hier ist das Ding:


----------



## antonio (24. April 2005)

*AW: Lidl Anglezeug: Sonarfischfinder DF48*

schade ums geld


----------



## aali (24. April 2005)

*AW: Lidl Anglezeug: Sonarfischfinder DF48*

"schade ums geld", weil... ?

Ich wollte mich auch gerade einmal umhorchen, obs in Richtung preiswertes Echolot evtl. die ein oder andere Empfehlung gibt.

Da ich nicht jedes (auch nicht jedes zweite und dritte) Wochenende ans Wasser kann, kommt eine €200+ -Lösung für mich "leider" nicht in Frage.


----------



## angeltreff (24. April 2005)

*AW: Lidl Anglezeug: Sonarfischfinder DF48*

Trotzdem nicht kaufen. Das Ding zeigt Dir nicht die wahren Werte an, sondern "rechnet" gleich um und zeigt dann Fischsymbole. So etwas ist immer Quatsch, dass gilt auch für die 130 € Teile von Smartcast.

Das der Geber ein 11 m langes Kabel hat und geworfen werden soll fällt eher unter lächerlich.


----------



## Angler2004 (24. April 2005)

*AW: Lidl Anglezeug: Sonarfischfinder DF48*

hey sag nichts gegen smartcast. ich hab selber eins und die dinger laufen einwandfrei und zeigen alles gut an.


----------



## Samyber (24. April 2005)

*AW: Lidl Anglezeug: Sonarfischfinder DF48*

@ angeltreff



> Trotzdem nicht kaufen. Das Ding zeigt Dir nicht die wahren Werte an, sondern "rechnet" gleich um und zeigt dann Fischsymbole. So etwas ist immer Quatsch, dass gilt auch für die 130 € Teile von Smartcast.



Kann ich ehrlich überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen!!! ;+ 

Du weiß doch kar nicht was XChris damit vor hat !!

Um die Fischsymbole zu befischen, ich glaube darüber sind wir uns einig, macht das keinen Sinn, aber um Kanten und Untiefen schnellstens heraus zu finden, ist das Smartcast bestens geeignet!  #6


----------



## Kochtoppangler (25. April 2005)

*AW: Lidl Anglezeug: Sonarfischfinder DF48*

Wo gbts das ding denn zu kaufen ?
Hier in Kiel und Umgebung ist das Teil garnicht in den Prosbekten drin .


----------



## mcflaytasche (25. April 2005)

*AW: Lidl Anglezeug: Sonarfischfinder DF48*

Habe das gleiche Problem wie *Kochtoppangler*, auch bei uns und auch im Internet finde ich keinen Hinweis auf das Gerät.:c 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## aali (25. April 2005)

*AW: Lidl Anglezeug: Sonarfischfinder DF48*

hmm, also in berlin gibts liegen die teile. hab auch schon eins in der hand gehabt. aber da ich selbst keine erfahrung mit der technik habe und in den foren an geräten dieser preisklasse kaum ein gutes haar gelassen wird, hab ichs dort gelassen.

gibts denn hier jemanden, der was zu den geräten sagen kann?


----------



## upahde (25. April 2005)

*AW: Lidl Anglezeug: Sonarfischfinder DF48*

Hal vielleicht jemand eine Link wo man dieses Gerät finden kann ???


----------



## nikmark (25. April 2005)

*AW: Lidl Anglezeug: Sonarfischfinder DF48*



			
				mcflaytasche schrieb:
			
		

> Habe das gleiche Problem wie *Kochtoppangler*, auch bei uns und auch im Internet finde ich keinen Hinweis auf das Gerät.:c
> 
> MfG
> Stefan



Warum wohl   

Nur um Technik beim Angeln zu haben würde ich mir solch zweifelhafte Geräte, die vielleicht im Laborversuch funktionieren (Aquarium) niemals anschaffen. 

Wenn du allerdings das Kabel genau positionierst, dann hast du einen guten Treffer gelandet (das dürfte beim Fliegenfischen der berühmte Wurf direkt ins Maul sein). Wenn du das Display dann auch richtig interpretiertst, hast du ein viel über die Dinger gelernt   

Nikmark


----------



## Raisingwulf (25. April 2005)

*AW: Lidl Anglezeug: Sonarfischfinder DF48*



			
				nikmark schrieb:
			
		

> Warum wohl
> 
> Nur um Technik beim Angeln zu haben würde ich mir solch zweifelhafte Geräte, die vielleicht im Laborversuch funktionieren (Aquarium) niemals anschaffen.
> 
> ...


 
Soll ja früher auch Leute gegeben haben die konnten am Baum erkennen wo Norden ist.|wavey: 

Raisingwulf


----------



## Rosi (26. April 2005)

*AW: Lidl Anglezeug: Sonarfischfinder DF48*

Hallo Chris, den Smartcast bekommst du vom Blinker für 45€, zusammen mit einem Abo.
Der Geber wird mit der Rute ausgeworfen. 
Ich habe mir das Teil gekauft, weil ich so in der Ostsee die Kanten finde. Fische finden wären auch nicht schlech, darauf verlasse ich mich aber liebenr nicht.
Zum Untergrund absuchen ist er aber gut geeignet.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=47215&highlight=Blinker+Abo


----------



## steppes (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Lidl Anglezeug: Sonarfischfinder DF48*

Hallo das Gerät gibt es bei Conrad für 49.-


----------



## Axel123 (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Lidl Anglezeug: Sonarfischfinder DF48*

Also ma ehrlich wenn ich vorher weiß wo die Fische sind , wo ist denn dann die Herausforderung.


----------



## BigEarn (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Lidl Anglezeug: Sonarfischfinder DF48*



			
				Axel123 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ma ehrlich wenn ich vorher weiß wo die Fische sind , wo ist denn dann die Herausforderung.


 

Na ja, na ja, so einfach ists mit nem Echolot nun auch wieder nicht...rumfahren, Fisch auf dem Display, Angel raus, Fisch raus, weiterfahren...|rolleyes   Habe ehrlich gesagt noch kein Fischsymbol auf meinem Echolot verhaften können.
Verzichten möchte ich, vor allem auf mein portables trotzdem nicht mehr...vor allem im Urlaub, an unbekannten Gewässern ist es äußerst hilfreich und erleichtert es einem interessante Unterwasserstrukturen zu finden. 
Auf dem See, welchen ich in Irland seit nun fast 15 Jahren befische, habe ich in dem ersten JAhr mit Echolot die Menge meiner "erfolgsversprechenden Stellen" die ich anfahre fast verdoppelt....und gleichzeitig gemerkt, dass andere Stellen doch eher uninteressant waren. 
Auch erkenne ich Gefahrenstellen, z.B. knapp unter der Wasseroberfläche liegende Felsinseln oft noch rechtzeitig, wenn sie mir noch nicht bekannt waren...früher gabs öfter ne schöne Überraschung |uhoh:


----------



## Axel123 (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Lidl Anglezeug: Sonarfischfinder DF48*

Wie schon gesagt ich vermisse auch nur die herausforderung und gerade an fremden Gewässern finde ich sammelt man die besten Erfahrungen vom ausprobieren.


----------



## BigEarn (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Lidl Anglezeug: Sonarfischfinder DF48*

Na wenn Du Lust hast 3 Wochen lang nen See zu erkunden, der 20km lang und an manchen Stellen gerne 60 m tief ist...  Mir ist die Urlaubszeit dafür zu schade und die Herausforderung ist an dem See auch mit Echolot noch groß genug...


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Lidl Anglezeug: Sonarfischfinder DF48*

Also wenn du ein günstiges Echolot brauchst (WILLST) kann ich dir von eagle das cuda 128 empfelen.
Sicherlich ist daskein Echo um in Norwegen die Tiefsee zu erkunden, allerdings ist es mir knapp 90 €´s auch nicht so teuer.
Fisherman´s Partner in Lübeck zum Beispiel hat dieses Gerät im Angebot für 89,- (glaube sogar mit batterie kasten)
habe selbiges Echo zum Belly Boaten und bin mega zufrieden mit handling und anzeigen.
wie gesagt wenn das zum tiefe und gewässergrund erkennung dienen soll bist du damit gut beraten...


greetz
Mirco


----------



## Kirnauforelle (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Lidl Anglezeug: Sonarfischfinder DF48*

Hallo Technik Freaks#h 
Jetzt habe ich ne Menge gelesen über billige Echolot`s|bla: , aber weiss nicht, ob das Ding von LIDL funktioniert.
Hat denn keiner das Ding mal ausprobiert? Wie sind eure Erfahrungen?
Ich werde es wohl mal ausprobieren. Wenn es nicht funktioniert|gr: , nehmen die doch eh alles zurück. 
Versucht das mal bei Fischerann`s Partner, Gerlinger, Schirmer, etc.|krach:


----------



## Knurrhahn (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Lidl Anglezeug: Sonarfischfinder DF48*

Ein Gast von uns hatte solch ein Teil von Lidl dabei.
Ich habe auch gleich am Abend gefragt ob er damit zufrieden war.
Seine Antwort.
So schnell wie die Batterien leer waren konnte er nicht mal die Gebrauchsanweisung lesen. :q 
Gruß Knurri!


----------



## TestsiegerNRW (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Lidl Anglezeug: Sonarfischfinder DF48*

Dann versucht es doch mal bei freundlichen Türken auf dem TRödelmarkt!   lach ab....

Gruß Dirk!!!

Habe die Teile schön oft gesehen,aber frag mich jetzt wo???


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Lidl Anglezeug: Sonarfischfinder DF48*



			
				Kirnauforelle schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Technik Freaks#h
> Jetzt habe ich ne Menge gelesen über billige Echolot`s|bla: , aber weiss nicht, ob das Ding von LIDL funktioniert.
> Hat denn keiner das Ding mal ausprobiert? Wie sind eure Erfahrungen?
> Ich werde es wohl mal ausprobieren. Wenn es nicht funktioniert|gr: , nehmen die doch eh alles zurück.
> Versucht das mal bei Fischerann`s Partner, Gerlinger, Schirmer, etc.|krach:


 
bevor du dir so´n lidel teil zulegst geh lieber gleich zu FP, und kauf dir für paar euronen mehr das cuda 128. (89,-)

zurückgeben brauchst du DAS ding auf keinen fall, das funzt nämlich.
habe zum BB das teil und habe keine beanstandungen...

grüße

Mirco


----------



## alexwp (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Lidl Anglezeug: Sonarfischfinder DF48*

Hallo,
ich habe umsonst DF 48 gekriegt  aber leider ohne Anleitung.... Weist jemand wo kann man die Anleitung herunterladen? Oder erzählen.. ;-))
danke!


----------



## zanderaal (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Lidl Anglezeug: Sonarfischfinder DF48*

Moin 
Habe heute so ein Teil von Lidl bekommen und es ist noch original Verpackt
würde mich auch mal Interesieren ob jemand das Teil hat und ob es Funktioniert.Noch habe ich es nicht geöffnet.

Gruß vom Niederrhein


----------



## Onkelfester (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Lidl Anglezeug: Sonarfischfinder DF48*

Ausprobiert hat das Teil noch anscheinend noch niemand.

...aber alle wissen wie sch.... es ist. |krach:


----------



## zanderaal (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Lidl Anglezeug: Sonarfischfinder DF48*

Keiner der das mal ausprobiert hat?

Dann muss ich wohl der erste sein wenn kein Eis mehr auf dem Wasser ist.

Petri vom Niederrhein


----------



## horst1984 (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Lidl Anglezeug: Sonarfischfinder DF48*

Hallo Leute,

ich habe das Dingen gestern für 10 Euro bei Ebay ersteigert. Ich werde es nächste woche mal am See ausprobieren. Mal gucken was damit so passiert.
Viel kann es ja nicht taugen aber mal abwarten. Wenn ich weiß was los ist werde ich nochmal posten.


----------



## Aglia (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Lidl Anglezeug: Sonarfischfinder DF48*

Vor allem anscheinend hat es in den letzten 7 Jahren keiner ausprobiert |rolleyes


----------



## horst1984 (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Lidl Anglezeug: Sonarfischfinder DF48*

Naja ich denke mal für den Einstieg ist es in Ordnung. 
Wenn es helfen sollte würde ich mir irgendwann etwas vernünftiges kaufen, aber zum Testen sollte es reichen.


----------



## horst1984 (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Lidl Anglezeug: Sonarfischfinder DF48*

also.....
habe das Teil ausprobiert. Zum Tiefe messen ist es vollkommen in Ordnung. Habe mal am Forellenteich geschaut. Laut Pächter ist dieser 6 Meter tief und das hat das Gerät auch angezeigt. Zwischendurch gingen auch die Fischanzeigen an. Das heisst auf jeden Fall das er was erkennt.
Für den kleinen Einsatz passt es also. Vom Boot aus sollte man da doch was besseres nutzen. Aber um zu schauen wie tief das gewässer ist, reicht es. Werde es die Tage mal an der Sperre testen. Mal mit nem Lotblei schauen wie tief und gucken was bei dem gerät rum kommt.


----------



## panzerbaer (16. November 2012)

*AW: Lidl Anglezeug: Sonarfischfinder DF48*

und keine neuen erkenntnisse? hab nen angebot für so ein teil und überle es für den küstenbereich vor rostock zu nutzen, die letzten 3 ausflüge endeten mit einem einzigem dorsch und da sbei 6 ruten und x ködenr an diversen stellen


----------



## vermesser (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Lidl Anglezeug: Sonarfischfinder DF48*

Ist das dieses Teil: http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_.../bissanzeiger-echolote/fischfinder/detail.jsf ? Ich habe das seit einiger Zeit und zum Tiefe messen, Kanten gucken usw. ist das total ok...die Fischsymbole kann man vergessen, aber ein Futterfischschwarm ist klar identifizierbar anhand der Vielzahl der Symbole...also für den Preis ist es eine echte Hilfe!


----------



## Tommi-Engel (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Lidl Anglezeug: Sonarfischfinder DF48*



vermesser schrieb:


> Kanten gucken usw.!



Äh, sorry, aber seit wann zeigt das Ding denn die Unterwasser Strucktur an...|kopfkrat
Das was ich mal kurzzeitig vor 1000 Jahren hatte, hat zwar die Tiefe angezeigt, aber keine Unterwasser Strucktur.
...und das sah genauso aus.|kopfkrat
Oder meinst Du Kanten finden mit Hilfe der Wassertiefen veränderung?


----------



## vermesser (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Lidl Anglezeug: Sonarfischfinder DF48*

@ Tommi: Ja, ich habe mich missverständlich ausgedrückt. Sorry. Das Ding zeigt die Kanten anhand der Wassertiefenveränderung zuverlässig an. Das wäre präziser formuliert. Mehr brauche ich nicht...


----------

